# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Αϋπνία με την παραμικρή στεναχωρια

## Sofaki

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Αντιμετωπίζω χρόνια αγχώδη διαταραχή δεν έχω κάνει θεραπεία όμως το παλεύω μόνη μου. Τώρα όμως πλέον σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να κάνω κάποια θεραπεία ίσως και φαρμακευτική αγωγή γιατί έχω μεγαλώσει πια . Τελευταία παρατήρησα ότι κάθε φορά που θέλω να κάνω κάτι που μου αρέσει αν είναι να στεναχωρήσω κάποιον με πιάνει αϋπνία και το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό. Για παράδειγμα είχα πει το Πάσχα να φύγω με την μητέρα μου αλλά επειδή άρχισε να μου το βγάζει ξινό ήδη της είπα ότι τελικά δεν θέλω να πάμε κάπου διακοπές. Και σκέφτομαι τι θα πει ότι τη στενοχώρησα και ότι δεν έπρεπε. Πιο παλιά θα έκανα αυτό που είχα συμφωνήσει αν και θα το έκανα από υποχρέωση. Τώρα όμως έχω αρχίσει να λέω όχι αλλά όχι αβίαστα αφού μετά έχω τέτοια άγχη και αϋπνίες. Μετά γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος φοβάμαι για αρρώστιες κλπ δλδ ότι η αϋπνία το άγχος θα με αρρωστήσουν και βουλιάζω ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## Delmember2052020

Γεια σου sofaki.
Με το να αγχώνεσαι να μην στεναχωρήσεις την μαμά σου σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι αναίσθητη, πρέπει όμως να λέμε και όχι όταν δεν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι με τον ζόρι, και 'γω έλεγα πάντα σε όλους ναι, με αποτέλεσμα να σκάω και να χαλάω την ψυχική μου ηρεμία. Εμένα τα φάρμακα με βοήθησαν στο να λέω όχι και να μην έχω τύψεις σε καποιον που μπορεί να στεναχωρηθεί. Εμεις οι αγχωδεις ανθρωποι αναλυουμε παραπάνω απο το φυσιολογικο τα πράγματα. Ενας φυσιολογικος θα ελεγε οχι και τελος, εμεις σκεφτομαστε αν αυτο αν εκεινο γιατί ειπα το αλλο κτλ αναλυουμε ολους τους διαλογους και μας πιανει το ξημέρωμα. Ζητα βοηθεια από καποιον ειδικο κακώς ζουσαμε τοσα χρονια μες το αγχος οχι οτι φευγει τελειος. Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Antonis8

Κιεγω τα ίδια, έχει γίνει πολύ ευθραστος ο υπνος μου και κάθε φορά που δεν κοιμαμαι καλά φοβαμαι ότι θα παθω κάτι.

----------


## Sofaki

> Κιεγω τα ίδια, έχει γίνει πολύ ευθραστος ο υπνος μου και κάθε φορά που δεν κοιμαμαι καλά φοβαμαι ότι θα παθω κάτι.


 εσυ γιατί δεν κοιμάσαι; Έχεις άγχος ;

----------


## Antonis8

> εσυ γιατί δεν κοιμάσαι; Έχεις άγχος ;


 Ε ναι. Αν αρχισω να σκέφτομαι τα προβλήματα μου,δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω . Και καποιες φορες δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθω επείδη σκέφτομαι ότι δεν θα μπορω να κοιμηθω και θα είμαι αυπνος και ίσως παθω κάτι, οποτε καταλήγει φαύλος κύκλος. Τις προαλλες ήμουν δυο μέρες με έξι ώρες υπνο συνολικά και δεν μπορεσα να κοιμηθω ούτε την τρίτη μέρα λόγω νευρικότητας οποτε ο παθολογος μου μού είπε να παρω μισό ζαναξ και καταφερα να κοιμηθω. Μου ξαναετυχε πριν μερικές μέρες και πήρα παλι μισό ζαναξ. Εχω και κάτι φυτικά χαπια με βαλεριανα αλλά φοβαμαι να τα παρω ακόμα .

----------


## Sofaki

Μη φοβάσαι τα φυτικά φάρμακα το ζαναξ είναι πιο επικίνδυνο !

----------


## Antonis8

> Μη φοβάσαι τα φυτικά φάρμακα το ζαναξ είναι πιο επικίνδυνο !




Και το ζαναξ το φοβομουν αλλά είχα καλέσει τον παθολογο μου σπιτι μου στις δυο το βράδυ και το πήρα όσο ήταν εκεί,περιμενε ένα σαρανταλεπτο να δω αν θα εδώ καποια αρνητική παρενέργεια και δεν είχα. Το ξέρω ότι είναι γενικά επικινδυνο, αλλά έχω πάρει μονο δυο φορες και σκοπευω να παρω μονο σε περιπτωση που νιώθω παλι έντονη νευρικότητα για μέρες,όχι με το παραμικρό. Πχ, χθες ξυπνησα γύρω στις πεντε και μισή και δεν μπορεσα να ξανακοιμηθω, δεν πήρα κάτι όμως. 

Τα φυτικά οκ,λογικά έχουν λιγότερες παρενεργειες αλλά παραλληλα υπαρχουν και λιγότερες μελέτες για το πώς επηρεάζουν. Αυτό που φοβαμαι βασικά είναι μηπως είναι πιό δυνατά απο κάτι τυπου ζαναξ (αν και οκ, μάλλον απιθανο). 

Εσύ παιρνεις κάτι;

----------


## Sofaki

> Και το ζαναξ το φοβομουν αλλά είχα καλέσει τον παθολογο μου σπιτι μου στις δυο το βράδυ και το πήρα όσο ήταν εκεί,περιμενε ένα σαρανταλεπτο να δω αν θα εδώ καποια αρνητική παρενέργεια και δεν είχα. Το ξέρω ότι είναι γενικά επικινδυνο, αλλά έχω πάρει μονο δυο φορες και σκοπευω να παρω μονο σε περιπτωση που νιώθω παλι έντονη νευρικότητα για μέρες,όχι με το παραμικρό. Πχ, χθες ξυπνησα γύρω στις πεντε και μισή και δεν μπορεσα να ξανακοιμηθω, δεν πήρα 
> Τα φυτικά οκ,λογικά έχουν λιγότερες παρενεργειες αλλά παραλληλα υπαρχουν και λιγότερες μελέτες για το πώς επηρεάζουν. Αυτό που φοβαμαι βασικά είναι μηπως είναι πιό δυνατά απο κάτι τυπου ζαναξ (αν και οκ, μάλλον απιθανο). 
> 
> Εσύ παιρνεις κάτι;


Εγώ έχω μελατονινη στο σπίτι αλλά και ζαναξ που αποφεύγω να τα πάρω. Μόνο σε περίπτωση που έχω σωματικά συμπτώματα πχ έχει Τύχει να έχω ζαλάδες μέρες και με μισό ζαναξ να περάσει

----------


## Antonis8

Η μελατονινη πως επιδρα πάνω σου; Σε κανει να νιωθεις περισσότερη νυστα; Κοιμασαι πιο βαριά;

----------


## Sofaki

> Η μελατονινη πως επιδρα πάνω σου; Σε κανει να νιωθεις περισσότερη νυστα; Κοιμασαι πιο βαριά;


Κοιτά η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάνει δουλειά αλλά αν είμαι στεναχωρημένη η αγχωμένη πολύ δεν κάνει κάτι. Έχει τύχει μέχρι και ζαναξ να πάρω και να μη με πιάσει. Όποτε δεν ξέρω. Αποφεύγω να την χρησιμοποιώ συχνά πάντως. Σήμερα πήρα μαγνήσιο να δοκιμάσω γιατί αλλά μέλη είπαν ότι βοηθήθηκαν. Θα σου πω νέα.

----------


## teatree

sofaki κι εγω ακριβως το ιδιο μ'εσενα.Αγχωνομαι και υπεραναλυω τα παντα οσον αφορα τους αλλους και για να μην τους απογοητευσω καταληγω να στεναχωριεμαι εγω.

Εχω κανει δεκα συνεδριες σε ψυχολογο κι εμαθα λιγω να το κοντρολαρω και να βαζω πανω τον εαυτο μου και τα συναισθηματα μου οσον αφορα καταστασεις που απαιτουν συνεργασια και κοινες αποφασεις με αλλους. Δεν αξιζει να χανουμε του υπνο μας για αλλους ανθρωπους, στο λεω εγω που παλιοτερα δεν εκλεινα ματι ολη νυχτα οταν αντιμετωπιζα παρομοια συναισθηματα με τα δικα σου. 

Τα ζαναξ τα χρησιμοποιω το πολυ 4 φορες τον μηνα , αν και θα προτιμουσα καθολου.

Η λυση ειναι η προσωπικη δουλεια με τον εαυτο μας ετσι ωστε να μαθουμε να διαχειριζομαστε καταστασεις . Ξεκινησε τωρα που εισαι μικρη (υποπτευομαι οτι εισαι νεα σε ηλικια).

----------


## Antonis8

Χθες το μεσημέρι πήρα μαγνήσιο, το βράδυ ηπια χαμομηλι, μετά γύρω στις τρεις το ξημέρωμα πήρα δυο χαπακια βαλεριανα σε συνδιασμό με αλλά βότανα , δεν με επιασε τιποτα, αντίθετα αγχωθηκα περισσότερο, οποτε πήρα τώρα μισό του μισού ζαναξ γιατί φοβαμαι να παρω παραπάνω. Ρωτησα τον παθολογο μου μηπως έχει επιδραση με τα υπόλοιπα και είπε όχι. Τώρα ελπιζω απλα να με πιασει να κοιμηθω κανα τριωρο

----------


## Sofaki

> Χθες το μεσημέρι πήρα μαγνήσιο, το βράδυ ηπια χαμομηλι, μετά γύρω στις τρεις το ξημέρωμα πήρα δυο χαπακια βαλεριανα σε συνδιασμό με αλλά βότανα , δεν με επιασε τιποτα, αντίθετα αγχωθηκα περισσότερο, οποτε πήρα τώρα μισό του μισού ζαναξ γιατί φοβαμαι να παρω παραπάνω. Ρωτησα τον παθολογο μου μηπως έχει επιδραση με τα υπόλοιπα και είπε όχι. Τώρα ελπιζω απλα να με πιασει να κοιμηθω κανα τριωρο


Το μαγνήσιο μου είπαν να το παίρνω το απόγευμα δοκίμασε και εσυ απόγευμα !

----------


## Demi71

> Το μαγνήσιο μου είπαν να το παίρνω το απόγευμα δοκίμασε και εσυ απόγευμα !


Σοφακι το μαγνησιο καλυτερα να το παιρνεις βραδυ :)

----------


## Sofaki

> Σοφακι το μαγνησιο καλυτερα να το παιρνεις βραδυ :)


Γιατί έτσι;

----------


## Demi71

Για να σε χαλαρωνει . Μπορεις και το μεσημερι αλλα το βραδυ νομιζω δρα καλυτερα.

----------


## Antonis8

Εγώ το παίρνω και για ενέργεια για αυτό συνήθως το έπαιρνα πρωί προς μεσημέρι. Χθες ήταν τραγική η κατάσταση. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να φταίει και το χαμομήλι γιατι μου κάνει καούρες. Η βαλεριάνα που πήρα σε χάπι εντελώς χάλια, καμία επίδραση. Θα δοκιμάσω και σε τσάι. Πήρα και 1/4 ζάναξ και ούτε αυτό με έπιασε. Αν και σήμερα το βράδυ έχω τα ίδια, θα πάρω ένα μισό, μπας και δω προκοπή. Θέλω κάποιο σκεύασμα που να με βοηθάει. Θα δω αυτό με τη μελατονίνη, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος. Θέλω να κάνω πιο βαθύ/ποιοτικό ύπνο. Τον τελευταίο μήνα είναι που έχει πάρει την κάτω βόλτα ο ύπνος μου, πιο πριν δεν είχα θέμα, άντε μία στο τόσο. Πλέον αν τύχει και ξυπνήσω μέσα στη νύχτα για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο, το μάτι μου είναι κατευθείαν γαρίδα και δεν παίζει να ξανακοιμηθώ. Χθες με πήρε ο ύπνος γύρω στις 23.30 και ξύπνησα 00.58. Μετά ό,τι και να έκανα στάθηκε άκαρπο. Κατά τις 11 το πρωί κοιμήθηκα για κανά σαραντάλεπτο, ξαναξύπνησα και μετά κοιμήθηκα πάλι για καμιά ώρα και αυτό ήταν.

----------


## Sofaki

> Εγώ το παίρνω και για ενέργεια για αυτό συνήθως το έπαιρνα πρωί προς μεσημέρι. Χθες ήταν τραγική η κατάσταση. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να φταίει και το χαμομήλι γιατι μου κάνει καούρες. Η βαλεριάνα που πήρα σε χάπι εντελώς χάλια, καμία επίδραση. Θα δοκιμάσω και σε τσάι. Πήρα και 1/4 ζάναξ και ούτε αυτό με έπιασε. Αν και σήμερα το βράδυ έχω τα ίδια, θα πάρω ένα μισό, μπας και δω προκοπή. Θέλω κάποιο σκεύασμα που να με βοηθάει. Θα δω αυτό με τη μελατονίνη, αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος. Θέλω να κάνω πιο βαθύ/ποιοτικό ύπνο. Τον τελευταίο μήνα είναι που έχει πάρει την κάτω βόλτα ο ύπνος μου, πιο πριν δεν είχα θέμα, άντε μία στο τόσο. Πλέον αν τύχει και ξυπνήσω μέσα στη νύχτα για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο, το μάτι μου είναι κατευθείαν γαρίδα και δεν παίζει να ξανακοιμηθώ. Χθες με πήρε ο ύπνος γύρω στις 23.30 και ξύπνησα 00.58. Μετά ό,τι και να έκανα στάθηκε άκαρπο. Κατά τις 11 το πρωί κοιμήθηκα για κανά σαραντάλεπτο, ξαναξύπνησα και μετά κοιμήθηκα πάλι για καμιά ώρα και αυτό ήταν.


Σου συμβαίνει κάτι ; Εννοώ έχεις άγχος αυτή την περίοδο; Δοκίμασε μελατονινη είναι καλύτερη από βαλεριάνα

----------


## Antonis8

> Σου συμβαίνει κάτι ; Εννοώ έχεις άγχος αυτή την περίοδο; Δοκίμασε μελατονινη είναι καλύτερη από βαλεριάνα





Ναι, πολύ άγχος. 
Θα πάω αύριο φαρμακείο να πάρω. Χθες κοιμήθηκα γύρω στις 23.00 και ξύπνησα στις 5 το πρωί. Προσπάθησα να ξανακοιμηθώ αλλά ένιωθα πάλι νευρικότητα, οπότε πήρα 1/4 ζάναξ. Δεν με πήρε ο ύπνος αμέσως, κατά τις 7.30 το πρωί μέχρι τις 9.30 κοιμήθηκα. Που οκ, από άποψη ωρών είναι εντάξει, αλλά δεν θέλω να κάνω διακοπτόμενο ύπνο και γενικά αισθάνομαι ότι δεν κοιμάμαι καλά, ξυπνάω και νιώθω απλά πως είχα κλειστά τα μάτια μου και δεν κοιμόμουν.

----------


## Sofaki

> Ναι, πολύ άγχος. 
> Θα πάω αύριο φαρμακείο να πάρω. Χθες κοιμήθηκα γύρω στις 23.00 και ξύπνησα στις 5 το πρωί. Προσπάθησα να ξανακοιμηθώ αλλά ένιωθα πάλι νευρικότητα, οπότε πήρα 1/4 ζάναξ. Δεν με πήρε ο ύπνος αμέσως, κατά τις 7.30 το πρωί μέχρι τις 9.30 κοιμήθηκα. Που οκ, από άποψη ωρών είναι εντάξει, αλλά δεν θέλω να κάνω διακοπτόμενο ύπνο και γενικά αισθάνομαι ότι δεν κοιμάμαι καλά, ξυπνάω και νιώθω απλά πως είχα κλειστά τα μάτια μου και δεν κοιμόμουν.


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κανεις γυμναστική ;

----------


## Antonis8

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κανεις γυμναστική ;




Έκανα παλιά αλλά πλέον φοβάμαι. Κινούμαι όμως μέσα στη μέρα αρκετά, πχ κάνω μέσο ώρο πέντε χιλιόμετρα περπάτημα σε χαλαρή μέρα. Γενικά είμαι δραστήριος στη μέρα μου, αλλά μου έχει γίνει εμμονή το θέμα του ύπνου. 

Δοκίμασα και βαλεριάνα με μελατονίνη. Υποθέτω πως η βαλεριανα δεν κάνει για μένα. Μου φέρνει περισσότερη υπερένταση τις πιο πολλές φορές. Εκτός του ότι είχα πολύ έντονα όνειρα χθες (το ελάχιστο που κοιμήθηκα, ένα δίωρο διακοπτόμενο) Μόνο το ζάναξ με βοηθάει, το έχω πάρει τρεις φορές ως τώρα, αλλά το φοβάμαι για να μην κάνω άπνοιες στον ύπνο μου.

----------


## Sofaki

> Έκανα παλιά αλλά πλέον φοβάμαι. Κινούμαι όμως μέσα στη μέρα αρκετά, πχ κάνω μέσο ώρο πέντε χιλιόμετρα περπάτημα σε χαλαρή μέρα. Γενικά είμαι δραστήριος στη μέρα μου, αλλά μου έχει γίνει εμμονή το θέμα του ύπνου. 
> 
> Δοκίμασα και βαλεριάνα με μελατονίνη. Υποθέτω πως η βαλεριανα δεν κάνει για μένα. Μου φέρνει περισσότερη υπερένταση τις πιο πολλές φορές. Εκτός του ότι είχα πολύ έντονα όνειρα χθες (το ελάχιστο που κοιμήθηκα, ένα δίωρο διακοπτόμενο) Μόνο το ζάναξ με βοηθάει, το έχω πάρει τρεις φορές ως τώρα, αλλά το φοβάμαι για να μην κάνω άπνοιες στον ύπνο μου.


Η αλήθεια είναι και εγώ όταν παίρνω μελατονινη βλέπω πολλά όνειρα το βράδυ ! Δουλεύεις εσυ ;

----------

